# IV Infusion Lasix/Nephrology



## wandasw (Feb 24, 2011)

I've just started doing coding for Nephrology and I have a new denial.

Patient presented to office with 4+ edema. Physician ordered IV infusion of Lasix 300 mg.
This was done as a two hour infusion, Not IV push.

Codes as 
96363    x 1 unit   DX 782.3, 585.3, 581.1
96366    x 1 unit
J1940    x  15 units

Medicare denied the infusion codes for CO-50 medical necessity and the Lasix as CO-151 meaning the number of units exceed allowed.

I couldn't get much info from CS at Medicare, but the only thing I can see is that maybe I should remove all the DX except the edema??  As far as the units, I can't get any answer as to the units issue with the Lasix.

Anybody have any idea what the problem is and what I need to do to correct?

Thank you,
Wanda Wages


----------

